# Stage Stain/ Resurfacing



## SoundGuySPI (Mar 16, 2014)

Good morning!

Our theatre has been open for around ten years now(as a theatre), we are currently in the process of updating, cleaning, and well doing general maintenance that hasn't been performed in oh I would say around 10 years... our former building manager/ TD did not do a whole lot in to say the least... He's gone now!! We are finally getting to a new "normal" and one of the things we are looking and need to do is resurface our stages, we have three! they are all wooden and currently stained almost black the parts that haven't been worn down anyway. What would you folks recommend product wise we use? I would much rather not paint the floor a flat black latex or oil for that matter we see a lot of traffic, our main stage sees shows just about every weekend and about 2/3 have moving sets, in addition to events during the week and, I would much rather not have to paint the stage once a month. Annually or Bi-Annually would be okay but a longer term solution would be preferred. Thank You!


----------



## carproelsofly (Mar 16, 2014)

The good folks at the roadhouse in town use Cabot Pro V. T. Solid Color Acrylic Stain.

It seems to hold up well under heavy use - I believe they do major maintenance only once a year.


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 17, 2014)

I personally would just go with a high quality flat black. Yes it will start to look a bit rough by the end of the year, but the audience isn't coming to look at the floor. I have always had flat black stages that see use week in and week out. I have never had to paint more than once a year. YMMV.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Mar 17, 2014)

There are a few threads recommending Rosco Tough Prime. We are sourcing a floor sander and will be putting down a coat or two of the stuff. 

Here's a thread about a masonite floor, but discusses paint as well.


----------



## gafftaper (May 6, 2014)

I can't believe it but I wasn't able to find a discussion here on CB of what floor paint people are using so here it is! 

I'm planning to repaint the stage floor in my new theater in a few weeks. I have no record of what paint is currently in use. I'm not happy with the results of the satin black which is currently on the floor as I'm getting a huge reflective light bounce off of it. 

What are you using? What do you like about it what do you not like? Any suggestions on minimizing light bounce?


----------



## TheaterEd (May 6, 2014)

Here is where it has come up most recently that I've seen.
Stage Stain/ Resurfacing | ControlBooth

The last comment links to another discussion about floors.


----------



## Footer (May 6, 2014)

I'll look what exactly the paint store is selling me now tomorrow when I'm in. They switched brands on me last year. I go with an acrlylic porch paint. It does not come in perfect black but it gets to a very very very dark gray. It has a matte finish that cleans up nice and does not get "sticky" like many flat blacks. I paint both stages once a year, do 150-ish events on the stage, and have had zero problems.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 6, 2014)

Maybe I can figure out how to post pictures here but, for quite a while, we have specified Rosco Tough Prime - black. It has worked fairly well, and better than anything we had experience with. We decided to try some "testing" ourselves because of a pair of recent stage floor coating problems. We think the reason was primarily poor prep, and that besides sweep and vac, best to wipe down and leave no surfactants, so maybe isopropyl alcohol or some nasty stuff. This is all on plyron, which should be same as hardboard results.

But, we also tried PP Wrought Iron Black Break Through at the suggestion of SECOA. It's also a 100% acrylic paint, like Tough Prime, which seems to be an important factor. We found Break Through to be a little more resistant to abrasion and tape pull-up at the cost (or advantage - point of view) of slightly more sheen or gloss. The Tough Prime is flatter - though not flat.

I'll try to get photos but we used a caster and sand and gaffers tape and so on and, without a lot of aging, think the Break Through is a little better. Tough Prime blends and brushes out very nicely for spot patching and touch up, and that is one thing we have not tested Break Through for.

And to the worship center fellow who called me the other day - please take note - that I have changed my recommendation.


----------

